# Sandie Z Was Just Admitted to the Hospital



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 1, 2007)

I just got back from spending five hours over at the hospital. Sandie asked me to post this message to let everyone here at Dimensions know what's going on.

Sandie hasn't felt well for the past few days - we figured it was either food poisoning, a stomach virus, or her irritable bowel syndrome acting up again. We tried treating it with Gas-X, Pepto, and Tums. No luck. The pain got so bad this afternoon that I took her to the doctor's office - they suggested taking her to the ER because it looked like it was her gall bladder and that was the fastest way to get a diagnosis. 

Well, I took her to the ER and it turns out she has gallstones and an inflamed gall bladder. They admitted her and have her on an IV with antibiotics to "cool down" the gall bladder. Once the infection is under control, she will probably have surgery.

The bad news is that we will miss seeing Stevie Nicks tomorrow night. The tickets are non-refundable, but right now I don't care - all I want is for Sandie to get better.

I just came home to feed Della and the dogs, and post this message. As soon as I'm finished, I'm going back to spend the night with Sandie in her hospital room.

I'll post an update on this thread as soon as I have more info. Please keep Sandie in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 1, 2007)

Wayne, I'm so sorry... I hope that Sandie gets better soon, but I know she must be soooo disappointed about the concert. Not a big thing in the grand scheme of her health, but it's got to sting a little... the timing. 

Best wishes to her and hopefully she'll be home before long... thanks for letting us know.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 1, 2007)

That's horrible. I understand what you are going through. Babe had to take me to the hospital Memorial Day and now I'm at home recouping.

I hope Sandie gets better soon!


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2007)

Glad you found out what's wrong, but what crappy timing. Poor Sandie. Get well vibes headed for Tx.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 1, 2007)

Awwww! So sorry to hear this Wayne! Bless her heart and she was so looking forward to the concert. But, best to find out now and get treated. You both will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers!

Hugs,
Punkin


----------



## Buffie (Jun 1, 2007)

Please send my hugs to Sandie, Wayne! When she's all healed, we will start a gall bladderless support group to help her along.  

Can I get a raise of hands?

~waves~

Bless ya both!


----------



## supersoup (Jun 1, 2007)

awwww, oh no!! good vibes are being sent your way, i hope she feels better soon!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 1, 2007)

Good vibes, Sandie. Feel better soon.


----------



## ripley (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm sorry about the concert, but as things go gall bladder surgeries are run-of-the-mill. She'll come through with flying colors, I just know it. 




P.S. Buffie, I'll join your group too.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2007)

So sorry to hear about this happening to your wife, Wayne.  I really hope that things look up. 

Gosh! I know it's a horribly painful thing to go through. 

My Mom had a very bad gall stone attack. I made a thread quite some time ago because I was quite worried for my Mom just as you are for your wife. Luckily she didn't require surgery. I hope Sandie doesn't need it either. Whatever the solution is, I hope that meanwhile she receives lots of love and support. 

I'll be keeping Sandie in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 1, 2007)

Wayne I'm so sorry to hear about Sandie both a) being sick and b) probably missing Stevie Nicks.  I know she must be disappointed -- or will be when she's feeling better.

I hope for a speedy recovery. I know you must miss her a lot.


----------



## kerrypop (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh no...  The poor thing. Wayne, take good care of her. I wish her well... and take care of yourself as well, things like this can be stressful for everyone. I'm so sorry she won't get to see the concert, what a bummer!  Best wishes.


----------



## Tina (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear this. I've heard it's a very painful thing to have, the poor dear. Sandie, I hope you are back on your feet soon. And yeah, Wayne, take care of yourself; you can't do Sandie much good if you're all wrung out.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 1, 2007)

My thoughts are with her. Thanks for keeping everyone here posted on her situation. Good thoughts going her way.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have one word for you......DEMEROL!  
I feel her pain, I have been there too, I was sick for over a year because of misdiagnosis (due to my weight but that's another rant for another day) and I know the PAIN that gallstones cause.
Once her gallbladder is gone the pain will be gone too. Until then....Demerol. lol
I'll keep her in my thoughts!
Get well soon!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 1, 2007)

Wayne,

Please give Sandie our best. Gall bladders are nothing to mess with so I'm glad you got her to the ER when you did. I know she has got to be dissapointed about the concert, but there will be more concerts. Tell her to hang in there, and we are thinking about her. I'm sure she will be fine and we all look forward to seeing her back here on the boards when she is better.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 1, 2007)

Please give Sandie our best, Wayne. Hopefully she can get this done soon and start to mend. (Also, try not to argue politics with the surgeon!)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 1, 2007)

Wayne, tell Sandie how much we love her and that we are sending her all light and prayers for a speedy recovery.

Also, tell her I will sing her to sleep myself, if she is a good girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AND please give yourself a hug and take care of our girl AND yourself!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 1, 2007)

I hope she feels better soon...definitely sending good thoughts your way...


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jun 1, 2007)

Both of you are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## wistful (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm keeping both of you in my thoughts.I hope sandie starts to feel better very soon!!


----------



## lemmink (Jun 1, 2007)

Gosh I hope she gets well soon. :/


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 1, 2007)

Hugs for Sandie. I hope she is feeling better very soon.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

Argh! What a timing...

My thoughts are with you and Sandie...


----------



## William (Jun 1, 2007)

Hope that Sandie is better soon!!

We will miss he input on all the serious to silly things talked about here.

William


----------



## Mini (Jun 1, 2007)

That blows somethin' fierce. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jun 1, 2007)

I hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 1, 2007)

Wayne,

Thanks so much for letting us know. You will both be in my thoughts and prayers. Wishing her a speedy recovery. 

Betty


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 1, 2007)

I am sorry that Sandie is not well, but I am sure that she will be her own self soon.
Good luck to her!​


----------



## jamie (Jun 1, 2007)

That really bites...lots of healing vibes to Sandie...I am so sorry she has to miss Stevie too. Take care of both of you!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 1, 2007)

That is really really shitty. Especially with the timing. I hope she recovers quickly. 

Maybe you should write Stevie and tell her what happened and she'll show up for a private show.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 1, 2007)

Here's hoping for a fast recovery!


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi Wayne I am sorry to hear Sandie is not feeling well and the timeing sucks big time.. Tell her I send her get well wishes and will miss her post until she is back.
And hugs to you because I know when someone you love is ill it can take a toll on you as well..


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jun 1, 2007)

Wayne,
after reading the first few sentences I KNEW that gallstones must be her diagnosis. Why? Because once you've had that pain, you never forget it. My gallbladder was taken out in 1988 and left a huge scar across my tummy. Thankfully, they've come a LONG way in treating it and she may not need surgery at all. So, please let Sandi know good vibes are coming from me and everything is going to be alright.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this Wayne! Good thoughts and healing vibes to Sandie and you! I was gonna suggest the same thing as Both Guns Blazing!!! Tell Stevie Sandie is her number one fan!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 1, 2007)

Aweee... I'm sorry she is going to miss the concert, but it's more important that she get well.... thoughts and prayers coming your way...

Vi


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 1, 2007)

So sorry to hear this bad news. Very best wishes to Sandie for an uneventful hospital stay, and a speedy recovery. Even I (a complete Stevie Nicks non-fan) was thoroughly enjoying Sandie's excited countdown to the concert, so I really feel bad for her, missing it. You would likely get the tickets sold if you put them on Ebay, but I imagine you'll be too busy and distracted with Sandie's condition to do it. Take care of yourself, too.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 1, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> That's horrible. I understand what you are going through. Babe had to take me to the hospital Memorial Day and now I'm at home recouping.
> 
> I hope Sandie gets better soon!



I hope you are back to feeling 100% soon.


----------



## Risible (Jun 1, 2007)

Gee, sorry to hear this, Wayne! The thing about gallbladders, being a member of the gallbladder-less club, is that the attacks are usually worse than the surgery/recovery. So, most likely she's already been through the worst of it.

I think the previous posters who mentioned contacting Stevie had a good idea. Check this out; it's her "official" website. There's an email address, and there's an address to send fan mail to. Stevie seems like someone with a big heart, she may reply with a letter or an autographed pic; ya never know.

Good vibes and hugs to you both (hugs to the pups and kitty, too, 'cause they're missing Sandie).


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Keep us posted, Wayne!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks to all of you who have responded to this thread. You will never know how much your warm affection and good wished mean to me and Sandie.

I just got back after spending the night with Sandie in her hospital room. One of the doctors from our PCP's practice came in earlier, and then the surgeon stopped by. The surgeon said that Sandie may be able to come home tomorrow, if the infection has subsided to the point that she can handle food - right now, she's on an IV. And then our PCP will discuss arrangements with us to have the surgery done at one of the larger hospitals in Dallas where they have bariatric units that are better equipped to handle SSBBW patients and care for them post-op. It seems that the hospital here in our home town does not have the proper facilities, and the surgeon said the outcome would be much better if it was done in Dallas.

We'll keep y'all posted. Right now, I'm going to grab a change of clothing for Sandie and head back to the hospital. I had taken the day off from work to get ready for the concert - now, I'll use the time making sure Sandie's OK.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 1, 2007)

Best wishes for a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 1, 2007)

I hope recovery goes smoothly and well for Sandie. You guys are in my thoughts.


----------



## imfree (Jun 1, 2007)

BigCutieCindy said:


> Both of you are in my thoughts and prayers!



Same, here!


----------



## Shala (Jun 1, 2007)

Get well soon Sandie!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 1, 2007)

Sandie and Wayne, 

Here's to a quick recovery and successful surgery! I hope you feel better fast!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jun 1, 2007)

Lots of love to you both. Wishing for a speedy recovery and an even speedier return to the boards Sandie.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 1, 2007)

I was driving down the road yesterday and "Rhiannon" came on the radio. I turned it up and my heart was almost bursting thinking about you folks going to see Stevie.  

I'm so sorry this had to happen though I'm glad you all found out what was really wrong. I wish Sandie a speedy recovery.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 1, 2007)

Please add me to the list of folks pulling for her. Be well soon, Sandie.


----------



## JeanC (Jun 1, 2007)

Lots of healing energy and hugs on their way. And lots of hugs for you to Wayne, it sucks having a loved one in the hospital where you can't do anything except be there.

Hubby had his gallbladder out a few years ago, lucky for him tho he didn't go thru the pain Sandie is. One thing to make sure of when they go to remove her galbladder, they need to make sure they get ALL the stones. Hubby ended up in hospital last week with pancreatitist. His numbers were just shy of him getting slammed into ICU instead of a regular hospital bed. He did experience pain to the point he was yelling for morphine 

They discovered he had a gallstone that had gotten missed the first time around and it had been floating around the common duct irritating the pancreas until it got serious ticked off and went ballistic. Once it finishes calming down, he'll be getting that errant gallstone removed.


----------



## witchysbbw (Jun 1, 2007)

I hope Sandie is feeling better soon. An inflamed gall bladder is excruciating, I know. Hopefully she will not required surgery. I have lived with my gall stone for 27 years. I will include her in my prayers.

And remember Stevie is forever.


----------



## Leesa (Jun 1, 2007)

I was just thinking of you. You are in my thought and prayers.
Leesa


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm sending good thoughts and prayers your way. I've also had my gallbladder out and I agree with Risible...the attacks are far worse than the surgery and recovery. Good-luck with everything.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 1, 2007)

Sandie:
Wishing you a speedy recovery - get well soon... Tony


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 1, 2007)

How terrible! She's going to hurt a lot from that small incision when she wakes up..... I know from experience. It sucks for her to miss Stevie- especially when it was so obvious how much she's been looking forward to it. 

Please give her my good wishes and positive thoughts are being sent her way- at least she will feel better with that bad gall bladder out. 






A healing Goddess for Sandie


----------



## T_Devil (Jun 1, 2007)

That sounds awful. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 1, 2007)

Omg, I haven't been on Dims much today, but send Sandy mine and Mike's love and well wishes. It's so scary when you are large and are facing surgery. Sorry about the concert as I know you guys were looking forward to it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 1, 2007)

Sending my thoughts and wishes for a speedy recovery. 




p.s. I've been without my gall bladder since 1980. And I don't even miss it.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2007)

So sorry to hear this, Wayne & Sandie.  Sandie, I know your good healing vibes helped with Craig's recovery, so they're coming right back atcha tenfold, from both of us.


----------



## Seth Warren (Jun 1, 2007)

Here's hoping all turns out well.


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 1, 2007)

Sending some good thoughts to both of you.


----------



## Jane (Jun 1, 2007)

I got back from my blood work and such today (prior to gall bladder surgery) to find this post.

Wayne, you two take care of each other and send her my best.

We'll compare scars someday.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 1, 2007)

Wayne...

I know several fat friends who have had gall bladder surgery done laproscopally, and they did so much better and recovered much more quickly that open surgery. If at all possible, push the Docs to do Sandie's surgery laproscopically. The good news about them doing her surgery at a bigger hospital that handles other bariatric surgeries, means that they likely do WLS. Many WLS are done laproscopically so that means their experience with this type of thing is quite good. While we all may be against WLS, I am certainly not opposed to using all the good technology and experience they have gleaned from doing them.

Keep us informed as to what's going on.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 1, 2007)

It's 7PM Friday. I just came home to feed Della and the puppies, and eat something myself. (Wasn't gonna eat TWO meals today at the hospital cafeteria....)

Snadie's doing much better tonight - the pain is lessening, and she's able to drink small amounts of liquids. Right now, it looks like she may be coming home tomorrow.

I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 1, 2007)

Hurray for that news, Wayne! I just came upon this thread two minutes ago and I was hoping for an update from you, and by the time I got to the end of this thread, here you are. 

Take great care of the chipper Mrs. Z., Wayne. My thoughts are very much with her.

Geez, I wish life were like it is in the movies and Stevie Nicks were to show up at the hospital and perform the concert right there in Sandie's room.

See ya soon, Sandie!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 1, 2007)

I just wanted to give you and Sandie my good thoughts and wishes for a speedy recovery. I'm glad to hear that Sandie is hanging in there!

Stan


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jun 1, 2007)

Hope Sandie gets to feeling better. Send her my best wishes for a speedy recovery.
Stacey


----------



## toni (Jun 1, 2007)

awww NO!!! I am so sorry to hear this. Please send sandie my best wishes. I hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jane (Jun 1, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I just wanted to give you and Sandie my good thoughts and wishes for a speedy recovery. I'm glad to hear that Sandie is hanging in there!
> 
> Stan



And here I thought I was the only Underdog fan left.

How about Super Chicken? Any takers?


----------



## rainyday (Jun 1, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Wayne...
> 
> I know several fat friends who have had gall bladder surgery done laproscopally, and they did so much better and recovered much more quickly that open surgery. If at all possible, push the Docs to do Sandie's surgery laproscopically. The good news about them doing her surgery at a bigger hospital that handles other bariatric surgeries, means that they likely do WLS. Many WLS are done laproscopically so that means their experience with this type of thing is quite good. While we all may be against WLS, I am certainly not opposed to using all the good technology and experience they have gleaned from doing them.



What she said. Mine was done laproscopically in 1999 and I was up and about canning pickles two days later. The recovery can be pretty rapid. It's preferable to have a surgeon who does WLS too since they're used to working with fat bodies and the anesthesiologists who work with them are too. Made a big difference when I had hernia surgery. They also will have longer laproscopic instruments than ordinary hospitals do. 

Wishing Sandie the best.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 1, 2007)

Yipes I don't check The Lounge as much cuz I figure people's hobbies will take care of themselves... feel better Sandie!!


----------



## Cat (Jun 2, 2007)

Get well soon!!


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 2, 2007)

Somehow missed this thread until just now, so I'm sending you get-well vibes at triple intensity to make up for lost time. I hope Sandie's doing all right, and Wayne, don't forget to take care of yourself too. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for keeping us in the loop Wayne. I pray that Sandie will recover quickly. I know we all miss her here at DIMS.

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jun 2, 2007)

I am sending get well wishes to sandy! Get well soon pretty lady!


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jun 2, 2007)

Get better soon Sandie. I know how much pain it is. I had the same thing for a few years till I could get them to operate on me. You will be just fine.


----------



## Aurora (Jun 2, 2007)

I hope everything turns out alright!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 2, 2007)

This is terrible news. I know how stoked she was to get to see Stevie Nicks. Now she's being tortured in more ways than one...  
I hope she gets better soon, and that you stay strong during this period.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 2, 2007)

So sorry to hear this news! Please add my love and best wishes to the avalanche of good thoughts that are heading Sandies way. Wayne, I'm sending you love too - we know you must be worrying yourself silly but dont forget to take care of yourself too!

Tracey xx

Editted to add:
PS. While I think about it, I also need to send some Stevie some good wishes too. The poor womans going to be missing out on some brilliant backing vocals from the two of you!!


----------



## Ivy (Jun 2, 2007)

you guys are in my thoughts! get well soon sandie!!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 2, 2007)

It looks like Sandie will be staying the hospital one more night. I'l post more info as soon as I have some.

I've been printing out this thread and bringing it over to Sandie so she can read your messages. I can't thank you people enough for your warm wishes and good thoughts - it means so much to both of us.

I just cam ehome to feed the pets and check this thread. I'll check it again later today when I come back to give Della and the puppies their dinner.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 2, 2007)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 2, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> It looks like Sandie will be staying the hospital one more night. I'l post more info as soon as I have some.
> 
> I've been printing out this thread and bringing it over to Sandie so she can read your messages. I can't thank you people enough for your warm wishes and good thoughts - it means so much to both of us.
> 
> I just cam ehome to feed the pets and check this thread. I'll check it again later today when I come back to give Della and the puppies their dinner.


Sorry Sandie has to spend another night at the hospital but look at it this way.... they have way better pain meds there than what they send you home with.I am glad you are in a place that really cares about you and not ready to kick you out the door as most do these days.
We love and miss you Sandie. Wayne thank you for keeping us posted when we know this is a trying time for you and I hope as soon as your sweet wife is feeling better you can take a much needed day of rest..


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jun 2, 2007)

I too am sending good thoughts and get well wishes to Sandie (and Wayne!). I'm pretty new around here, but I have been around long enough to know you both seem like great people, and obviously from the size of this growing thread, lots of people care aboutya! Take care and be well!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks again to all who've posted their messages on this thread. We really appreciate them.

Sandie is feeling much better tonight. As far as we can see, she should be coming home tomorrow.


----------



## Tina (Jun 2, 2007)

That's wonderful, Wayne. Do you think you'll be able to persue what has been suggested re: Sandie having the surgery in a hospital, and with a surgeon, that is used to working on fat people? 

Wishing Sandie the very best, and as little pain as possible.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry Wayne. I hope Sandie gets better real quick. Its good to hear that she will be coming home. Wishing you a speedy recovery and hope that everything works out for the best.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about you guys having to spend one more night in the hospital. I know they are NO place to get your rest and recover. I hope they send her home tomorrow so she can be at home and await the surgery in more comfort


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 2, 2007)

take it easy at home when you get there, sorry you are feeling crappy, but feel better soon!!!


----------



## SummerG (Jun 2, 2007)

I hope Sandie feels better! I'm sending some good vibes your way. 

Summer
xox


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 2, 2007)

Poor Sandie.  I'm sad for her that she missed the concert, but I'm glad she's feeling better and will hopefully get to come home tomorrow.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks so much for keeping us up-to-date Wayne, very much appreciated. I'm so glad she'll be headed home tomorrow... nothing like your own surroundings and family and furry kids to keep you on the mend.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 2, 2007)

So sorry to hear this. I'll keep you and Sandie both in my thoughts and prayers. Remember to take it easy when you get home!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 2, 2007)

Sandie and Wayne,

Glad Sandie will coming home tomorrow. Still praying for your speedy recovery Sandie. 

Hugs,
Punkin


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 2, 2007)

Sandie and Wayne......sending more love and light!
AND still offering to sing to ya...teehee! 
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jun 3, 2007)

I neglect to check new posts for a few days and miss all the excitement. Sorry about that.

My mom kept her gallstones after they were taken out. For years she threatened to make them into earrings. For the love of all things holy, PLEASE don't do this.  

Be healthy, please!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm home feeding Della and the puppies again.

Sandie will be spending one mor night in the hospital. If anything changes, I'll keep y'all posted.

Thanks again for your warm messages, thoughts, and prayers.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 3, 2007)

Best wishes on a speedy recovery.


----------



## Donna (Jun 3, 2007)

Get better soon, Sandie!


----------



## Observer (Jun 3, 2007)

You know we're all rooting for and thinking of you - best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 3, 2007)

Sandie, I'm so sorry to hear about this and that you had to miss Stevie. I know how excited you were to see Stevie, but I'm very glad you are feeling better, that is what is most important.

I'll be watching this thread closely because a month ago I was diagnosed with gallstones and the doctor wants me to have it out but I've been putting if off (mainly due to fear) and because it has been so crazy at work. I was originally very upset when he told me they weren't equipped to do the surgery in my town and wanted me to go to a doctor in Omaha that does WLS. I assumed this was his way of pushing WLS on me, but after reading the responses so far, I see there is good reason to want a WLS surgeon. I've originally thought of waiting until after Vegas, but now I'm not sure if I should.

Sandie, I'll be thinking of you and sending up a prayer. Wayne will take good care of you.


----------



## Paw Paw (Jun 3, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I just got back from spending five hours over at the hospital. Sandie asked me to post this message to let everyone here at Dimensions know what's going on.
> 
> Sandie hasn't felt well for the past few days - we figured it was either food poisoning, a stomach virus, or her irritable bowel syndrome acting up again. We tried treating it with Gas-X, Pepto, and Tums. No luck. The pain got so bad this afternoon that I took her to the doctor's office - they suggested taking her to the ER because it looked like it was her gall bladder and that was the fastest way to get a diagnosis.
> 
> ...




I will pray for her.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jun 3, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I just got back from spending five hours over at the hospital. Sandie asked me to post this message to let everyone here at Dimensions know what's going on. . . . .
> 
> I'll post an update on this thread as soon as I have more info. Please keep Sandie in your thoughts and prayers.



*Or Mr & Mrs Ho Ho will be Mr & Mrs. Boo-hoo-hoo.​*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh no! Well, I guess one more night in the hospital will be okay. Get well soon Sandie, we miss you here! Wayne, you are such a trooper! Big hugs to you both!

~Punkin


----------



## kerrypop (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh, Sandie, I hope the smell of hospital food isn't affecting your recovery negatively! When I was in the hospital just the smell of the food trays going by made me feel terrible... blech! I'm glad you have Wayne to keep you company! Best wishes.
-Kerry


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 4, 2007)

It's a little after 8, and I'm home feeding Della and the puppies. The dictor was in to see Sandie already - her infection is almost all gone, and she should be coming home tomorrow!!!

 

I'm taking one more day off work to make sure she's OK. I'll check this thread again when I come home later today for the fur babies' dinner.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 4, 2007)

Glad to hear she's much better, Wayne!

(I agree with you on taking a week off. It's for the best.)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh boy..........I know she will be looking forward to sleeping in her own bed, being with you and her furry babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So glad she is feeling better! Hugs, Kara


----------



## Happy FA (Jun 4, 2007)

I just noticed the thread but I pass along my best wishes for your swift and complete recovery. Very sad that the timing wiped out the Stevie Nicks concert like a landslide... but better to get well and look for her the next time around.

You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jun 4, 2007)

Looks like I missed most of this, but I'm glad to see that Sandy appears to've gone through this ordeal okay. Here's hoping for a fast recovery . . .


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks again to everyone who posted to this thread. And to all who have sent their prayers and well wishes our way.

SANDIE COMES HOME TOMORROW!!!!!!!

:bounce: :wubu:


----------



## Mini (Jun 4, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Thanks again to everyone who posted to this thread. And to all who have sent their prayers and well wishes our way.
> 
> SANDIE COMES HOME TOMORROW!!!!!!!
> 
> :bounce: :wubu:



Oh, that's awesome.


----------



## Ruffie (Jun 4, 2007)

Hope that all goes well with your recovery and best of luck with the fture treatments. You have so much love from so many here and let me add my wieshes to the list fir restored health.Ruth


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Thanks again to everyone who posted to this thread. And to all who have sent their prayers and well wishes our way.
> 
> SANDIE COMES HOME TOMORROW!!!!!!!
> 
> :bounce: :wubu:



Woohoo! I'll keep the prayers coming! 

Hugs,
Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Thanks again to everyone who posted to this thread. And to all who have sent their prayers and well wishes our way.
> 
> SANDIE COMES HOME TOMORROW!!!!!!!
> 
> :bounce: :wubu:



Cool man!:happy:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jun 5, 2007)

I suggest having a tiara ready for her. Somehow, a tiara makes everything seem better.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 5, 2007)

I brought Sandie home from the hospital a little while ago. She's resting in her chair in our living room - later, she'll be posting about her experiences there.

Thanks again to all who posted to this thread.


----------



## Leesa (Jun 5, 2007)

I know you are happy to be home. You are still in my thoughts and prayers.
Leesa


----------



## JeanC (Jun 5, 2007)

YAY!!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Regular Bill (Jun 5, 2007)

Wayne-
I hope Sandie feels better very soon.


Bill


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 5, 2007)

YAY, i'm so glad she's home  Now you guys can both relax and rest  I hope she feels better soon


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome home Sandie - take it easy & hope you are fully recovered soon.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 5, 2007)

Sandie--so glad you are home.






Now relax and let Wayne wait on you like he should.


----------



## Isa (Jun 5, 2007)

Sandie,

Good to hear that you're home and doing better. I really hate that the illness forced you to miss Stevie. She will tour again and then you'll just have to catch two shows to make up for the loss of this one.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 5, 2007)

WELCOME HOME!!!!!!!

We missed you, Sandie! NOW try not to leave us or Stevie or Wayne again! At least without advanced notice! Love ya, Kara:wubu:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 6, 2007)

Welcome Home Sandie! Glad you're back!

Hugs,
Punkin


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome home, Sandie!


----------

